# Help with my Doberman..



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

So we have been taping his ears for several weeks now and when we took the tape off they were soft but standing. Then him and Gus started playing roughly which we try to stop asap til his ears are up. Well, we took the tape off and one of them just completely limped over. 

What can we do now? Or will it ever stand by itself.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

how old is the dog? Is he teething? You need to be giving massive doses of vitamin c, I always do that during teething especially. It will help make the collegen in the ears stronger..


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

4 months old. We got his ears done a little late at 12 weeks. What kind of vitamin C (brand, dosage, etc.)


----------



## brandon1015 (Feb 19, 2013)

Im new to the gsd communtiy but i just read this post and am lost. So i gotta ask why would you tape your dogs ears? Not trying to be confrotatious or judging im just not grasping what for lol.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I just used Vitamin C powder. I can't recall dosage, but for growing puppies and ear crops it was about 3000 or 4000 per day....


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Once a Dobe's ears are cropped, they need to be in braces/tape to make them stand erect.

OP: he hasn't even begun to really teeth. The ears will go up and down during this next few months, that is why the Vitamin C is so important. I will see if I can find the correct dosage.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

brandon1015 said:


> Im new to the gsd communtiy but i just read this post and am lost. So i gotta ask why would you tape your dogs ears? Not trying to be confrotatious or judging im just not grasping what for lol.


We got our dobermans ears cut to make them stand up straight, because they are naturally floppy. They won't stand with surgery alone so you have to tape them up in the position you want them.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> Once a Dobe's ears are cropped, they need to be in braces/tape to make them stand erect.
> 
> OP: he hasn't even begun to really teeth. The ears will go up and down during this next few months, that is why the Vitamin C is so important. I will see if I can find the correct dosage.


Yes please. And if you can give me a good brand that would be tremendous!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, also can I just go to a place like GNC and buy vitamin C for humans and give him that?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

It was 3000 mg a day, I divided it in half for morning and evening. If they get too much, it might make stools loose, then back the amount down a bit.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, good place to start. I used the powered form, it was easier to mix in. Just ask the health food person that you want Calcium Ascorbate powder, not ascorbic acid powder. Easier for dogs to use in their systems


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks so much. I'll go to the store in the AM for it.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Well if it's only been a month since the crop was done I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep taping them. I read it can take months for some. That's one of the reasons I couldn't get a Dobie... taping for so long just sounds so tedious and I don't like the natural look as much.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Verivus said:


> Well if it's only been a month since the crop was done I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep taping them. I read it can take months for some. That's one of the reasons I couldn't get a Dobie... taping for so long just sounds so tedious and I don't like the natural look as much.


It is a tad obnoxious, but to actually own a Doberman its worth it. I just really want his ears to stand, plus Vitamin C is probably good for him anyway. I heard it can help with the prevention of pano.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I demand pics of the cute 4 month old dobie with taped ears  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> I demand pics of the cute 4 month old dobie with taped ears
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is FINALLY asleep behaving. I'll update this thread with pictures tomorrow!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

If he is four months old I'm not surprised the ears aren't standing. You will likely be tapping until he is at least 8 months old. Some people have to tape until after a year. One month post surgery is not enough time for the ears to stand for good unless you got a pit bull length crop.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

how does vita c help the ears stand? tks


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I had to tape my Dobe's ears until she was 7-8 months old. I took them down every few days and re-taped them. She was amazingly good about it, which was a bonus. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

GusGus, I HIGHLY recommend making your way over to dobermantalk.com and joining. They would be the best ones to talk to, not a gsd forum  Cropping your dobe can take up to a year in some cases fyi.

Heres more information
Ear Cropping and Posting - Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> GusGus, I HIGHLY recommend making your way over to dobermantalk.com and joining. They would be the best ones to talk to, not a gsd forum  Cropping your dobe can take up to a year in some cases fyi.
> 
> Heres more information
> Ear Cropping and Posting - Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums


I've been creeping around there for a while now and reading all I can about ears. Lol. My fiance has had two prior dobermans and hes only taped the ears for about a month..he said there's no way he would tape for much longer. Sigh. Men are stubborn sometimes. That's why I was wondering.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry...I don't recall seeing pictures of any Dobe so I don't think we can answer until you post one. (hoping that is sufficient blackmail to drool over the dobe pup!)


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Best I can do for now guys! I'll post a thread of my boys later this evening!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Wow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful! I was coming out of my vets and there was a litter of at least 10 in a car with 2 Blue babies.

I remember those taped days. Banshee looked so silly. Did they give you the chances of success since he was 12 weeks old when they were done?


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous but the tips need work. A month is VERY short for posting especially since it was a late crop, keep at it though  IMO I would want it to be PERFECT so I would post as long as needed. 

BTW, dobermans my favorite breed


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Beautiful! I was coming out of my vets and there was a litter of at least 10 in a car with 2 Blue babies.
> 
> I remember those taped days. Banshee looked so silly. Did they give you the chances of success since he was 12 weeks old when they were done?


The guy who did them said they will definitely stand if we tape properly.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you have posts in the ears?Years ago I had two Dobie pups of mine ears cropped and I used the tubes that tampons come in as posts I used the cardboard type . I changed them when they got rough looking and taped then I taped across the top from ear to ear so they stood together.It did not take a year for them to stand! Their ears turned out beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

MiraC said:


> Do you have posts in the ears?Years ago I had two Dobie pups of mine ears cropped and I used the tubes that tampons come in as posts I used the cardboard type . I changed them when they got rough looking and taped then I taped across the top from ear to ear so they stood together.It did not take a year for them to stand! Their ears turned out beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Not ATM but we gotta get something to put it there. We've been using tampons.


----------

